# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Antare te Forumit: Rifreskoni adresen tuaj te email

## Albo

Te nderuar antare te forumit,

Te gjithe ju kur jeni regjistruar ne forum keni zgjedhur nje emer me te cilen do te shkruani ne forum, dhe nje fjalekalim qe ju lejon te identifikoheni ne forum. Keto jane dy pjeset e informacionit me te cilat ju identifikoheni ne forumin shqiptar dhe me te cilat njiheni e shkruani ne forum. Informacioni i trete i rendesishem qe ju jepni gjate regjistrimit, pa te cilin nuk mund te regjistroheni dot, eshte adresa juaj e email. Kjo eshte e rendesishme pasi adresa juaj e email eshte menyra se si forumi komunikon me ju, dhe konfirmon identitetin tuaj. Adresa juaj e email eshte personale dhe sekrete, dhe forumi shqiptar nuk e ben kete informacion asnjehere publik, as per anetaret e regjistruar te forumit.

*Problemi me adresat e email*

Duke qene se forumi ka qene funksional per vite te tera, shume antare te forumit kane humbur aksesin ne adresat e email me te cilat jane regjistruar ne forum vite me pare. Kjo perben nje problem te madh per mirembajtjen e forumit dhe per llogarine tuaj pasi:

a) Forumi shqiptar nuk ka mundesi me qe te komunikoje me ju nese adresa juaj e email nuk funksionon me.
b) Forumi shqiptar nuk ka mundesi te konfirmoje qe ju jeni i zoti/zonja e llogarise X ne forum, pasi e bejme kete gje vetem me email.
c) Te gjitha njoftimet me email qe forumi ju dergon ne lidhje me temat qe ju keni hapur apo shkruajtur, nuk do t'iu vijne me me email.
d) Te gjithe anetaret e miqte tuaj ne forum qe ju shkruajne mesazhe private apo duan t'iu kontaktojne nga profili juaj me email, nuk do t'iu kontaktojne dot me.
e) Nese keni harruar fjalekalimin e llogarise suaj ne forum, nuk do te mund ta ndryshoni dot me me email.
f) Nese deshironi te ndryshoni adresen tuaj te email tek Paneli i Anetarit ne forum nuk do te beni dot pasi ky proces kerkon qe ju te kini akses ne adresen e vjeter te email.
g) Stafi i forumit shqiptar mund te pezulloje llogarine tuaj ne forum nese te gjitha email e forumit po kthehen mbrapsht pasi kjo krijon problem per mbarevajtjen e forumit.

*Cfare duhet te bej qe te korrigjoj kete problem me llogarine time?*

1. Konfirmo qe adresa e email me te cilen jeni regjistruar ne forum eshte ende e vlefshme, funksionale dhe ne perdorim nga ju. Kete mund ta beni duke shkuar tek *Paneli i Kontrollit*.

2. Nese nuk keni me akses ne ate email, nese nuk e perdorni me ate email, nese keni harruar fjalekalimin e atij email, duhet te kontaktoni urgjentisht administratorin e forumit ne menyre qe ai te beje rifreskimin e llogarise suaj. Administratorin mund ta kontaktoni duke derguar formularin *Na Kontaktoni*. Duhet t'i beni te qarte administratorit qe deshroni te ndryshoni email. Na dergoni adresen e vjeter te email, ne menyre qe te bejme konfirmimin qe jeni ju, na dergoni edhe adresen tuaj te re te email, adrese te cilen ju keni ne perdorim. Nese e dini emrin dhe fjalekalimin e llogarise suaj ne forum, eshte e rendesishme qe ta mbushni formularin pasi te hyni ne forum me llogarine tuaj. Eshte gjithashtu e rendesishme qe te mos mundoheni te ndryshoni email tuaj te email nga Panli i Kontrollit, pasi proces kerkon qe ju te konfirmoni ndryshimin nga llogaria juaj e vjeter e email, tek e cila ju nuk keni me akses.

3. Nese vazhdoni te keni akses ne email e vjeter, hyni ne llogarine e vjeter te email qe te siguroheni qe punon. Pastaj ndiqni procesin e ndryshimit te ndryshimit te email tek *Paneli i Kontrollit*. Pasi te ndryshoni adresen e vjeter me te re ne ate formular, forumi do t'iu dergoje nje email tek adresa e vjeter e email ku ju kerkon ju qe te konfirmoni me email kete ndryshim. Vetem pasi te klikoni mbi lidhjen ne ate email konfirmimi, ndryshimi i email do te aktivizohet ne forum. Nese nuk ju vjen email apo keni probleme, kontaktoni administratorin urgjentisht per ndihme, pasi nuk do te mund te shkruani dot ne forum.

Per t'iu ardhur ju ne ndihme, anetaret qe kane probleme me email, do t'iu nxjerrim nje mesazh ne krye te forumeve, ku ju ftojme te kontaktoni administratorin. Keta jane anetare qe ne kemi identifikuar fale mesazheve te email qe kthehen mbrapsht ne kutine postare te forumit shqiptar. 


Faleminderit per mirekuptimin,
Stafi i Forumit

----------


## roni_s

> 2. Nese nuk keni me akses ne ate email, nese nuk e perdorni me ate email, nese keni harruar fjalekalimin e atij email, duhet te kontaktoni urgjentisht administratorin e forumit ne menyre qe ai te beje rifreskimin e llogarise suaj. Administratorin mund ta kontaktoni duke derguar formularin Na Kontaktoni. Duhet t'i beni te qarte administratorit qe deshroni te ndryshoni email. Na dergoni adresen e vjeter te email, ne menyre qe te bejme konfirmimin qe jeni ju, na dergoni edhe adresen tuaj te re te email, adrese te cilen ju keni ne perdorim. Nese e dini emrin dhe fjalekalimin e llogarise suaj ne forum, eshte e rendesishme qe ta mbushni formularin pasi te hyni ne forum me llogarine tuaj. Eshte gjithashtu e rendesishme qe te mos mundoheni te ndryshoni email tuaj te email nga Panli i Kontrollit, pasi proces kerkon qe ju te konfirmoni ndryshimin nga llogaria juaj e vjeter e email, tek e cila ju nuk keni me akses.


Je i pa pare Albo!
Kam nje pytje per juve, a mund ta ndrroj email adresen pasi qe nuk e perdori adresen me te cilen jam regjistruar dhe nuk me kujtohet fjalkalimi, gjithsesi problemin e kam paraqiture. Shpresoj qe mos ta humbi kete llogari sepse kam nostalgji e dashuri per kete Forum!


Respekte!!

----------


## Albo

> Je i pa pare Albo!
> Kam nje pytje per juve, a mund ta ndrroj email adresen pasi qe nuk e perdori adresen me te cilen jam regjistruar dhe nuk me kujtohet fjalkalimi, gjithsesi problemin e kam paraqiture. Shpresoj qe mos ta humbi kete llogari sepse kam nostalgji e dashuri per kete Forum!
> 
> 
> Respekte!!


Mjafton te na dergosh adresen e re te email qe je duke perdorur (mos e publiko ne forum pasi te gjithe do ta shikojne) dhe do ta ndryshoj une adresen e email per ju.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/sendmessage.php

Mund te vazhdoni te perdorni llogarine e vjeter pa problem, per aq kohe sa adresa e email eshte funksionale.
Albo

----------


## Albo

Po ju japim nje mesazh shabllon qe mund te dergoni, duhet te ndryshoni vetem teksin e theksuar me te zeze:

_Pershendetje,

Dua te ndryshoj adresen time te email ne forum pasi nuk kam me akses ne te:

Emri: X
Email i vjeter: vjeter@email.com
Email i ri: riu@email.com

Ka mundesi ta ndryshoni ta ndryshoni kete informacion per mua?

Faleminderit
X_

----------


## illyrian rex

Nje anetare disavjeqare e ketij forumi ka probleme me llogarine e saj ne kete forum dhe me eshte lutur qe te interesohem per kete problem. Behet fjale per anetaren 'e panjohura'. Sipas saj, llogaria i eshte bllokuar dhe per pasoje nuk ka mundesi qe te postoj. 

Ju lutem per nje pergjigje nga stafi.

Faleminderit.

----------

e panjohura (07-11-2013)

----------


## Albo

Anetarja ne fjale duhet te kontaktoje me mua duke mbushur formularin me poshte "Na Kontaktoni" ose duke me nisur mesazh privat. Llogaria e saj eshte pezulluar pasi adresa e email te saj nuk ishte me funksionale. Gjithe mesazhet qe forumi dergonte ktheheshin mbrapsht.

Duke qene se email eshte informacion personal, nuk mund te behet publik ne temat e forumit, duhet te ndryshoje email nga profili i saj, ose te me kontaktoje mua ne privat dhe te me dergoje nje adrese email funksionale, qe ta bej une ndryshimin per te.

Albo

----------


## illyrian rex

Pasi qe anetarja ka mundesi qe te lexoj postimet, i mbetet asaj te ndjeke hapat e rekomanduar.

Mundesisht t'a mbani kete teme te hapur, ne rast te ndonje pyetje tjeter, sepse kam pershtypjen se anetarja ne fjale nuk mund te dergoj mesazhe private.

----------

